# Cost of SUV, Copperhead vs Gheenoe



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

A copperhead could be anywhere from 15 to 19k fully rigged. You're looking at around 8-9k just a hull alone. 

An SUV is more in your budget.


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks. My budget is 12,000$ for a microskiff, motor + trailer.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

> Thanks. My budget is 12,000$ for a microskiff, motor + trailer.



go with the suv it sounds like you can get a good layout with that much money.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Maybe look at the new gen 2 copperhead with a tiller engine instead of a center console and you can maybe be in your budget then.

Or maybe the old gen 1? Is ankona still making these? I dont see it listed on their website anymore?

Or you can looked for something used. I am a big believer in buying used. Boats depreciate in value very quickly between the time they are brand new and 1-2 years after. Can find good deals on many skiffs out there that are in great condition. Maybe used east cape caimen or lostmen, mitzi 15 or 16, maverick hpx micro/tunnel, olddddddd hells bay 16 waterman tiller, or a hells bay glades skiff. 

heres a glades skiff which might be in your range (not mine):

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2006-Hells-Bay-Boat-Works-Inc-Glades-Skiff-99930489


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The gen one Copperhead is not in production. 
You can probably get a nice one used around 12k. They usually sell for 9-12k. 

The gen 2 back country is a little cheaper than the tournament series. Maybe a back country tiller copperhead? 
Figure 1200 for the float on, and 8k for a back country gen2. 
That leaves you 3k to get an outboard on the used market. Or even a new 30 tohatsu tiller if you can scrounge up a little more.


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

> ?
> Figure 1200 for the float on, and 8k for a back country gen2.


Is a float on a trailer?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

I gotta outboard for sale lol


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I hear good things about the SUV ... I like Gheenoes 

Try to get a test ride in both then make your Decision ...


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Thanks. My budget is 12,000$ for a microskiff, motor + trailer.


SUV 17 Oceanside, Float On trailer,a nd a 40 HP Tohatsu....you will not regret it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

IMO, the SUV17 is very weight sensitive without sponsons. Mercury 2 stroke Sea Pro 30hp @ 106lbs with a manual jack plate, cupped 3 or 4 blade prop. By going with a Tohatsu 40hp or any other brand the weight of the motor is twice and gain in speed is only 3-4mph.



BTW, I have a Gheenoe Lt25 in the garage as well. I'll get some pictures of them side by side.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Not sure of your location, but let me know if you wanna fish out of my 17. It sounds similar to what your looking to buy.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> > ?
> > Figure 1200 for the float on, and 8k for a back country gen2.
> 
> 
> Is a float on a trailer?


Yes, it is the aluminum torsion axle model. The Cadillac of trailers. ;D


Depending on the options a tiller Gen2 Copperhead is in your price range. Email the shop for a price list.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Thanks. My budget is 12,000$ for a microskiff, motor + trailer.


You missed a fine rig:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1309828895

-T


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

I own a Gheenoe Classic.
The pros
It fits in the garage along with my ford flex (long and wide suv).
Its very light and drafts a little less than most.
It runs 30+ with a 25 2stroke = cheap to run.
bought a used needing tlc for 2000.
Mods are easy and are not nerve wrecking since I dont have much invested.
Cons.
Even though its not gonna tip over it does do some moving around when my wife and I are swapping ends.
Its a little too narrow.
Mods are a must to build in some storage otherwise you are stepping around gear all the time.

All in all if I had a budget of 12 grand I would probably test out several other boats. I really like the sounds of the Shipoke 14. Think I would hand over 12 large and finance the other two if you cant find a nice used boat.
Happy shopping, Im jealous.
Glenn


----------



## thebandit (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like a good buy and near your budget. 

http://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/2728203817.html


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Those boggy creek boats look like they're built tough. 
But they don't really seem like shallow water skiffs. More like small bay boats.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Small bay boat? Cmon man, I get that you love your Ankona and they are fine boats. But to call a boat with a 6" draft a small bay boat really!

To the OP I was in the Boggy Creek shop yesterday and he had a Micro that was just finished the hull for the boat in the pics was $3900 which included the center console, forward and aft live wells, storage locker front and aft, seat cushions, pop up cleats, rod holders. If you simplified the build a little you could be under 10K for brand new Boat, motor, & trailer. 

Here is a link to the pictures of the boat, since I can't seem to firgure out what happen to the add an attachment link.

http://s742.photobucket.com/albums/xx67/boatt2082/14%20Micro/


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm not saying they don't draft shallow. At least that was not my intentions. I mean as far as appearance, they don't look like the typical poling skiff. In fact, they don't look like a poling skiff at all. They look like they'd be a pain in the ass to pole around all day in water less than a foot deep. Not that they can't do it. I'm just saying the impression I get when looking at one. I considered buying a boggy creek. 
I have emails and images of hulls they sent me to check them out. 
Ultimately, I thought it wouldn't fit my needs and went elsewhere. 
I don't mean to disrespect any builder or purchaser of one. I'm just stating an opinion. Based off of images. They look like small micro sized bay boats. 



> Small bay boat? Cmon man, I get that you love your Ankona and they are fine boats. But to call a boat with a 6" draft a small bay boat really!
> 
> To the OP I was in the Boggy Creek shop yesterday and he had a Micro that was just finished the hull for the boat in the pics was $3900 which included the center console, forward and aft live wells, storage locker front and aft, seat cushions, pop up cleats, rod holders. If you simplified the build a little you could be under 10K for brand new Boat, motor, & trailer.
> 
> ...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That 14 micro doesn't look like a bay boat at all. Still doesn't look like a true poling skiff. 
By poling skiff, I mean a skiff designed to be poled 90% of the time.


----------



## ov_orol (Dec 20, 2010)

You might want to check out mosquito bay skiffs and the model within your budget is the buzz lite. Central florida marine in maitland is where you can look at these boats.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I'm not saying they don't draft shallow. At least that was not my intentions. I mean as far as appearance, they don't look like the typical poling skiff. In fact, they don't look like a poling skiff at all. They look like they'd be a pain in the ass to pole around all day in water less than a foot deep. Not that they can't do it. I'm just saying the impression I get when looking at one. I considered buying a boggy creek.
> I have emails and images of hulls they sent me to check them out.
> Ultimately, I thought it wouldn't fit my needs and went elsewhere.
> I don't mean to disrespect any builder or purchaser of one. I'm just stating an opinion. Based off of images.  They look like small micro sized bay boats.
> ...


And a Gheenoe does? An SUV does? I mean sure they are both light skiffs with low free board, but neither looks like a technical poling skiff, nor would I say that they are super easy to pole around. A gheenoe is a glorified canoe that serves a specific purpose for certain people( we starting selling Gheenoes at the dealership back in the 90’s before they were real popular), and I guess you put some strakes on a 70’s model hull and suddenly it makes it a technical polling skiff. Both Gheenoes and Ankona are cool boats with some nice features but they have draw backs as every boat does. For me I would take stability even if it meant and extra 1” of draft, I would take dryness and ride even if it meant I had to work just a little more to pole around. 

I also looked at Ankona boats before I decided to purchase from Boggy creek, I like the fact that I get to design my interior instead of the standard spaces on the Ankona boats, I mean it sucks getting on your knees to get something out of the front deck (I can’t stand that style hatch opening), and yeah it sucks having to get completely off the rear deck to access your live well or dry storage.  That is just some of the reason I didn’t go with Ankona when I spoke to Mel. Again great boats for some they seem to fit your needs very well and that’s cool. But they are not the perfect boat like some make them out to be, because there is no such skiff.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

But the bottom of the SUV was designed with poling as a priority. If you compare to the original Native they were putting out, you see what they addressed and how. 

I have a front deck hatch. I too, don't like bulkhead hatches.
A Gheenoe is a canoe. Lol
Those LT's pole great though. Terrible hull slap problem though. I won't be able to deal with that. 
As for layout, I like the more finished look or a part being pulled from a mold. Rather than glassing and spraying. And I'm sure any boat builder would build whatever a customer wants. It's all depending of the customer can afford it.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I posted pics here of a ruler against the transom measuring draft on my old LT25, unloaded, without me in it. With both a 25hp merc 2-stroke and 4-stroke, on the same day.

If my memory serves me right, both were over 5"; the 2-stroke drafted 5.25" and the 4-stroke drafted 5.75". Remember, this was unloaded, in an LT25 MV hull. 

Add in gear, a person or two (especially one standing on the stern in a poling platform) on a hull with this narrow of a beam and you're easily well over 8-9" I'd venture to say. 

If it's a "technical poling skiff" you need and draft is important keep this in mind.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

You guys are mixing "micro skiffs" with "technical poling skiffs". Just cuz a boat is a technical poling skiff, doesnt make it a microskiff. Visa versa . Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> You guys are mixing "micro skiffs" with "technical poling skiffs". Just cuz a boat is a technical poling skiff, doesnt make it a microskiff. Visa versa .  Different strokes for different folks.


Exacatly ^x2


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

If you have not seen it check it out. Copperhead build from start to finish. Cant speak for the other types.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dctAKhx7hnM

Hope this helps


----------

